# Chewing up Freehubs



## jonberens (Aug 18, 2010)

Riding a Specialized HT Comp with stock wheelset (shimano M525 hub). Weigh 250 lbs with camelbak. First freehub lasted two years. Since then I have been through three of them with each one lasting only 2-3 rides. There will be a metallic pop sound, usually on an ascent and then the inability to coast will come up intermittently. This stage lasts a few more rides then everything locks up and I am riding a fixed gear bike out of the woods. 

Anyone know why the same hub would last for years under a less experienced rider and then erupt in a flurry of failure? Installation is at the bike shop where I bought the bike so it should be installed correctly.

They are recommending upgrade and I am contemplating some CK hubs on a 36H wheel.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry I don't have any experience with this but I do recall a number of clyds having issues with shimano freehubs similar to this... in the end the answer was to upgrade... 

a bit of searching in threads from '08-'09ish in here would prob yeild some results with a bit of time... I may have to look myself...


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely upgrade. There are a lot of threads in the clyde section on eating the shimano hubs. I think the cheapest upgrade option would be a Hope hub, or you can look at the DT Swiss, Chris King, or Hadley hubs. Don't mess with the shimano stuff any longer, upgrade.


----------



## jonberens (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I am definitely going to upgrade. Great forum!


----------



## trailmonkey72 (Nov 22, 2010)

The higher end DT Swiss stuff is good....the lower end (onyx?) will give way after a year or so of hard riding. I've been using Hadley and I-9 hubs for the last three years....and finally rebuilt the I-9's. Both have held up well under some pretty tough seasons.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I really like the DT star ratchet system that I have been riding for the past year and a half. After popping three Shimano freehubs in a year, the DT Swiss 240s hub has been problem free. Just be sure to also budget for a cassette with an aluminum carrier (these will cost $70 or more) for most of the cogs as most of the durable hubs have aluminum freehub bodies that will get chewed up by anything less. Some have an option for a steel or stainless steel freehub body, but these will cost as much as a cassette with an aluminum carrier, although you only have to 'shell' out for that once.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

jeff makes a good point... I had hope XC hubs (and loved them) on my last 29er but removing the cassette was a pita because it "bit" into the alu... 

I wouldn't hesitate going hope again...


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had phil wood tandem hubs,36 hole,14g spokes put on a ryno lite rim. bin trouble free for years.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

my phill woods BB was AWESOME... 

with the option for 36, 40, and 48 spokes on the hub and again on the rim you could have the most clyd proof wheel EVER lol...


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

donalson said:


> jeff makes a good point... I had hope XC hubs (and loved them) on my last 29er but removing the cassette was a pita because it "bit" into the alu...
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate going hope again...


Hope does offer a Steel freehub body...though it runs about $100. But as mentioned above you only have to pay for it once where as expensive cassettes wear just as fast as cheaper ones. You can also get a King with a steel freehub body.

Also add White Industries M16 rear hub that runs about $250 and come with a steel freehub body and axle stock. They are very solid.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I use the CK hubs on my bike. Have had 0 problems with them for the past few years. I rebuild them yearly during the winter time,and they work perfectly. As for the splines getting chewed up, I have the aluminum carrier on my hub, and it was getting chewed up. CK offers a stainless unit, but the CK tech suggested I change my cassette from the individual sprockets to a carrier style cassette(SRAM PowerGlide 990 Cassette | SRAM).

Since then, I have had no issues.


----------



## jonberens (Aug 18, 2010)

Great stuff! This information really helps.

Thanks for the guidance.


----------

